# URGENT Help please: Flr M refused on the grounds of unable to meet English language r



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all

I had applied for extension of leave to remain under FLR M in dec. Yesterday I got refusal on the grounds that I did not meet English language requirement. One of the conditions as per them is:

I need to have academic qualification approved by UK NARIC equivalent to the standard of bachelor's or Master's or PHD. And it should be taught in English. 

I provided them my Post Graduate Diploma in Management degree (MBA done from India) and its UK NARIC equivalent certificate stating equivalent to British Post Graduate Diploma standard. I also provided Letter from my university that it was taught in English .

Before applying I did call them and confirmed if Post Graduate diploma is greater than atleast Bachelor's and if it is allowed. 

Please advise of my options. My current visa has already expired and I have done Bachelor of Engineering from India and cleared all three exams of professional qualification of CFA, if that helps.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't find UKVI reference, but I seem to remember that postgraduate certificate or diploma isn't acceptable for meeting the English language requirement - only the actual Bachelors, Masters or PhD. The only exception is PGCE or PDCE for teaching. Despite what NARIC says, under Home Office rules you need to have the actual BA, MA or PhD etc. Or take and pass a test.
Do give us the verbatim account of what your refusal letter says.


----------



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you Joppa for your prompt response. Refusal letter states:

It is acknowledged that you have provided a certificate from xxx in which you were awarded post graduate diploma in management. You have stated that you studied in India and you were awarded this in year xxx. However this certificate is not listed as an approved qualification in order to meet the English requirement. In view of this fact you do not meet the requirements. 

I'm thinking of appealing and providing my bachelors certificate and getting this certified by UKNARIC and also providing this certificate along to support my english language requirement. What do you think?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Was your BEng taught in English?
You can try.


----------



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Joppa for your advise.

Yes. I have a scanned copy of certificate from my university on their letterhead that it was taught in English. 

Do I need to get just statement of comparability from UK NARIC that it is equivalent to bachelors here, or do I need to get another certificate from UK NARIC for English language assessment as well for same bachelor's degree?


----------



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Joppa/all

Your advice has been really useful. Would be grateful if you could provide your view on my latest post on this thread. Also, after appeal is it worth sending a post to case worker with all the docs again? Has there ever been a case where home office has overturned the decision before appeal process?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NARIC will make your case stronger. Well, every appeal first goes to ECM review, and many decisions are overturned at that stage, so you have a chance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweta812 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had applied for extension of leave to remain under FLR M in dec. Yesterday I got refusal on the grounds that I did not meet English language requirement. One of the conditions as per them is:
> 
> ...




A post-graduate diploma is not the same as a Master's or PhD. The Bachelor's seems to be the only option for meeting that requirement.


----------



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Joppa for your advice. It was really useful. I just hope ECM overturns and do not wait for the appeal hearing. I want to make my travel plan as soon as possible.


----------



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Colchar. Planning to appeal with bachelor and its NARIC equivalent. Hope they consider this evidence.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think you'd need English Language Assessment from NARIC, not the Statement of Comparability.


----------



## Sweta812 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Askevron

Thanj you for your feedback. Do you think I can appeal with a new document 'English language assessment'? Will they consider this new doc as a supporting doc? 

I was also thinking of giving approved English exam if there is a slightest possibility that they would consider it. Checked few exams online but they require passport as an identification doc. And my passport is held with them. Finding a way out.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Well, nobody can say if they'll accept it or not, there is a significant chance they'll refuse it as the NARIC confirmation will be issued after the visa application. On the other hand, they are not always ogres and sometimes the common sense prevails. In any case, you have nothing to lose as you will have to get the English language assessment done one way or the other. It's better to go with NARIC as that at least is connected to the application (your degree which you already supplied) whereas independent language test will be a completely new document and they are not allowed to accept completely new documents, I don't think.


----------

